# Armar un módulo/laboratorio de antenas



## seulises (Mar 4, 2010)

Saludos a todos los electrónicos de este prestigioso foro, lo que deseo consultarles es lo siguiente: estoy interesado en armar un módulo o laboratorio para la práctica de antenas (patrón de radiación, frecuencia, ganancia, alcance. Ojo: algunas de estas mediciones se harán con cálculos manuales). he visto la siguiente imagen y quería peguntarles varias cosas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Módulo : como verán eso es lo que deseo, es decir por un lado (TX) debe tener un generador de señales, nada del otro mundo precisamente sencillo aunque sea con un rango de frecuencia pequeño a fin de por lo menos variarla; por el otro lado (RX) un instrumento de medición cabe destacar que si son señales muy pequeñas las recibidas entonces un instrumento con un rango tambien pequeño, bueno eso es una idea.

en fin lo que deseo es saber si se puede construir ambos instrumentos de manera casera, para el módulo de RX he visto que hay unos medidores de campo como este 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 para ver si este me sirve o hay algo que me puedan ayudar. 
*
en fin y para aclarar bien lo que deseo es un generador de rf para enviarla por una sencilla antena y colocar otra antena pero en modo de percibir lo que se transmitió, esa magnitud sea vista por un microamperímetro o microvoltímetro y poder tabular todos esos datos a fin de que si cambio la posición de la antena de RX poder diagramar el patón de radiación de esta*

Espero que se entienda lo que quiero 

Por cierto me viene una duda, considerando que para el medidor de campo de la imagen 2 tiene un microamperímetro que tipo de cable debería usar entonces para realizar ese circuito, claro esta, en caso de que ese circuito funcione, de no ser así agradecería una ayudita con alguno que si sirva


----------



## superpower (Mar 4, 2010)

seulises:
primero tenes que plantear en que frecuencias queres experimentar, vos decis "un rago de frecuencias pequeño" pero cual en HF-VHf -UHF? .
que modulación :alguna?.
Para medir fecuencia necesitas un Frecuencímetro que hay para varios rangos,y según el bolsillo.
El esquema que posteas del medidor de campo es solo para saber si existe una fuente de irradiación electomagnética, que puede ser de alguna antena transmisora,pero no te va a "decir" la intensidad ,frecuencia etc.
Solo va aumentar la lectura a medida que acerques el medidor a la fuente de señal.
Para eso necesitas un patrón: la aguja se va a mover pero que estas midiendo?.
cuantos DB?.que frecuencia? o cuantas frecuencias a la vez?.
El cable podes usar de 75ohms o 50 ohms,segun la antena, si es que queres probar el circuito que posteas.
generador de RF: fijate en el foro ,usa el buscador.--y si no ,googlea un poco y seguro encontraras algo a tu agrado y alcance.
Mirá si queres experimentar y ver lobulo de radiacion te recomiendo un programa que es QY4 (quick yagui) es para calcular antenas yagui pero aparte te calcula el lobulo y etc.Para empezar y experimentar es más que suficiente.
Es en DOS pero anda en otros win. Es muy bueno e interesante.Aparte es gratuito .
saludos.


----------



## seulises (Mar 4, 2010)

superpower dijo:


> seulises:
> primero tenes que plantear en que frecuencias queres experimentar, vos decis "un rago de frecuencias pequeño" pero cual en HF-VHf -UHF? .
> que modulación :alguna?.
> Para medir fecuencia necesitas un Frecuencímetro que hay para varios rangos,y según el bolsillo.
> ...




Muchas gracias Superpower por tu respuesta, ya pensaba que nadie me daría una acá.

la cuestión es la siguiente, como verás lo que deseo es armar un módulo de antenas apra estudio, lo que deseo es un generador de rf para ser aplicado a una antena puede ser en VHF, con respecto al medidor de campo que coloqué es cierto el solo cambiará la aguja cuando reciba señal y como verás es un microamperímetro pero lo que deseo es medir potenia, voltios o amperes dependiendo del medidor que se coloque (la misma o una parte de la que le estoy aplicando a la antena de tx), de ese modo tabulando los valores en microamperímerotro, microvoltimetro o dbm que mida en el instrumento podré realizar un diagrama de la antena en rx con solo haciendola girar sobre su eje a fin de medir los 360º el valor de potencia, en decir, deseo realizar las pruebas que hacen en laboratorios de universidades pero estos usan, analizadores de espectro, generadores de señales, base de antenas con grados ya tabulados de manera profesional.

Yo deseo hacer esto mismo pero creando los intrumentos, espero ahora si poder haberme expresado mejor

saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 4, 2010)

seulises dijo:


> deseo realizar las pruebas que hacen en laboratorios de universidades pero estos usan, analizadores de espectro, generadores de señales, base de antenas con grados ya tabulados de manera profesional


 
Ya que es en VHF puedes emplear el tunner de un TV para hacer todos los procesos "explorativos" del espectro. Empleas un osciloscopio (de cualquier ancho de banda te funciona) con un detector logaritmico tipo MC3356 (indicador de intensidad)y un diente de rampa que controle el tunner.

Tambien puedes emplear un AD8307 el cual es un detector logaritmico que funciona sin nada mas hasta 500MHz extendible a 1Ghz con una increible precision.

Para el oscilador, lo mejor seria emplear PLL o algun metodo de "fijacion u estabilizacion" de frecuencia empleando un display o LCD que facilite la puesta en practica del instrumento. Una forma de mejorar el trabajo seria con el uso de motores PaP que roten la base de la antena para evitar el efecto capacitivo del cuerpo y hacer movimientos mas precisos en funcion de la escala que planteas.

Saludos


----------



## seulises (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow Anthony creo que me has dejado peor, casi todo lo que me mencionaste fué como oir a un chino.

por casualidad conoces de algún diseño que me sirva?

Anthony, veo además que eres de Venezuela, todos esos componentes que mencionaste se consiguen acá? pero me agradaría más si existiese algún diseño que se aplique un poco a lo que deseo


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 5, 2010)

Para probar como quieres transmitir y recibir lo puedes hacer en una sola frecuencia y cumples el objetivo. 

Depende el modulo que utilices como RX tienes que tener en cuenta la interferencia externa con lo que le debes agregar a tu proyecto una jaula faraday, camara anecoica, etc.. es decir depende que grado de precision quieres alcanzar es la tecnologia e inversion del proyecto y mas aun, si quieres desarrollarlo viendo que, por lo que dices, no sabes como hacerlo..


----------



## seulises (Mar 5, 2010)

Gracias elbrujo, bueno exactamente de eso se trata, se trata de aplicarle una señal RF a una antena, preferiblemente si se puede variar la frecuencia, pero claro la antena, ejemplo un dipolo debo abaptarla a la frecuencia para obtener el diagrama deseado, en ese caso crearía varias antenas o con antenas tipo monóculos de esas de auto que se varía su tamaño puedo variar su longitud, en fin eso es algo que si controlo, pero el detalle es "crear/armar" ese generador de señal y pues como dices recibirla en otro instrumento pero captandola con otra antena. precisamente ese el ojbetivo, entonces alli tambien lo que necesito es ese intrumento que no sé si sea un medidor de campo o algo que me muestre una magnitud, que puede ser microV y al variar la direccion de esa antena en recepcion poder luego de tabular esos valores dibujar su diagrama de radiación

Yo soy de Telecomunicaciones, no electrónico por eso es que algunas cosas sé pero cuando profundizan en la electrónica ocmo menciona anthony en su respuesta me perdí por completo


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 5, 2010)

seulises dijo:


> Anthony, veo además que eres de Venezuela, todos esos componentes que mencionaste se consiguen acá? pero me agradaría más si existiese algún diseño que se aplique un poco a lo que deseo


 
El MC3356 lo consegui en Caracas hace como 5 meses y el AD8703 no.

El tunner lo puedes conseguir en casas de reparacion de Tv pero que sean de los analogos (control por tension). El diente de sierra lo puedes generar con un TL084 y un par de componentes pasivos.

Saludos


----------



## seulises (Mar 5, 2010)

anthony123 dijo:


> El MC3356 lo consegui en Caracas hace como 5 meses y el AD8703 no.
> 
> El tunner lo puedes conseguir en casas de reparacion de Tv pero que sean de los analogos (control por tension). El diente de sierra lo puedes generar con un TL084 y un par de componentes pasivos.
> 
> Saludos



Gracias Anthony, pero eso es solo para el lado del generador de señal, y cómo le hago para la parte de Rx?


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 5, 2010)

seulises, yo soy electronico con especializacion en telecomunicaciones.. te hago de interfase..  construir elementos/instrumentos de laboratorio requieren de una cierta exactitud si quieres comprobar/demostrar algo.. y eso es caro..

Yo empezaria como dije anteriormente con un transmisor de RF en alguna frecuencia polarizando un dipolo horizontalmente, verticalmente y haciendo las comprobaciones de recepcion con una misma antena para que la relacion alli sea 1:1

Despues si quieres complicarla agregarle directores y reflectores para modificar el lobulo y los DBI.

Lo que no se como vas hacer es que no es tal de laboratorio como en el dibujo poner una antena a cm del suelo/mesa supongo que es ilustrativo, no se de donde sacaste eso..

Deberias respetar la altura segun la frecuencia... sino el lobulo sera cualquier cosa..


----------



## seulises (Mar 5, 2010)

elbrujo saludos, bueno hay modulos como estos para prácticas que las distancias hacia el suelo son bastantes pequeñas, son montadas sobre esos mesones: *ejemplo.*

claro que este es un módulo profesional pero cuesta lo que no tienes idea y el precio es por unidad


DE LO QUE LEO ACÁ dice algo importante, el generador de RF en *modulación de Amplitud*, esto no lo habia tomando en cuenta


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 5, 2010)

Si en amplitud. Y a esa frecuencia claro, que altura necesitas.. un poco mas y te entra en una caja de zapatos..

Y ya que estamos.. porque no lo haces en 2.4 g con dos placas de wifi o bien desarrollas el soft de medicion, o buscas alguno hecho. Un ping de un lado al otro en configuracion Ad-hoc te sirve como referencia de la tx-rx.

Debe haber algun soft que te permita "jugar un poco" en esa banda y hacer las comprobaciones que buscas...


----------



## seulises (Mar 5, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> Si en amplitud. Y a esa frecuencia claro, que altura necesitas.. un poco mas y te entra en una caja de zapatos..




leiste el PDF??? has comprendido lo que trato de hacer? claro a ver si se puede considerando la diferencia en elementos profesionales y los que se desean hacer de manera casera. que me dices, que me orientas?


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 5, 2010)

Lei la frecuencia por el tema de la altura, no habia leido lo del soft que te mueve la antena, lo que propongo en hacerlo en 2.4 tiene la ventaja que estas sobre una plataforma que lo que tienes que hacer es un soft o buscarlo que de hecho debe haber si estamos hablando de enlaces  si le quieres agregar lo del giro, es otro soft que mueve un motor paso a paso o lo mueves a mano con un compas debajo si va a estar sobre la mesa lo puedes mover a mano..


----------



## seulises (Mar 5, 2010)

si si, lo del giro esta bien, se puede hacer manual, quizas en el futuro con motores paso a paso se logra pero para empezar creo que manual está bien. el detalle es con el resto de los componentes, ejemplo el generador de rf y por supuesto el medidor de intensidad de señal en rx


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 5, 2010)

Si lo haces con dos placas de wifi tienes todo dentro(tx/rx).. solo necesitas enviar la orden para que envie un paquete de datos   y del otro lado la recepcion del paquete.

Si solamente quieres hacer un ping para medir el tiempo de recepcion o medir la señal recibida, es menos trabajo.


----------



## seulises (Mar 5, 2010)

creo que lo que mejor se da es medir la señal recibida, pero no comprendo lo de las dos placas


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 5, 2010)

Con dos pc's en cada una una placa inalambrica de 2.4 ghz son transmision recepcion, se configura para que una escuche a la otra.. de ese modo le mandas no solo la señal a fines de medir la señal, ganancia, perdidas, etc.. sino que si quieres hasta mandas datos. Esta claro que a los fines de lo que buscas, los datos no te dicen nada..

Hay soft para auditoria de redes que son tipo sonar  te muestran las redes TX que estan a la perisferia en que canal/frecuencia estan y que señal estan poniendo.

Tienes al menos 11 canales para cambiar si quieres trabajar con las antenas. Teniendo tarado el tx/rx con una dipolo comun puedes hacer las pruebas que quieras obteniendo las mediciones del otro lado en db o mw.

Lo bueno que veo en esta plataforma que es algo barato (teniendo las pc's) las placas de red valen en el orden de 30 dolares.. Entiendes la idea ahora?


----------



## seulises (Mar 5, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> Con dos pc's en cada una una placa inalambrica de 2.4 ghz son transmision recepcion, se configura para que una escuche a la otra.. de ese modo le mandas no solo la señal a fines de medir la señal, ganancia, perdidas, etc.. sino que si quieres hasta mandas datos. Esta claro que a los fines de lo que buscas, los datos no te dicen nada..
> 
> Hay soft para auditoria de redes que son tipo sonar  te muestran las redes TX que estan a la perisferia en que canal/frecuencia estan y que señal estan poniendo.
> 
> ...




Lo que logro entender es que teniendo las 2 pc con placas de wifi (supongo tarjetas PCI para wifi??) una pueda hace o enviarle información o como dices pequeños paquetes, quizas haciendo ping??? ese modo se llama AdHoc, donde una esucha a la otra y viceversa?? es eso lo que intentas mencionar?


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 5, 2010)

Claro aca le decimos placas/plaquetas, supuse que al escribir wifi te ibas a dar cuenta de la idea. Las dos placas son tx/rx podes seleccionar canal de transmision y enviar una trama para que la otra lo reciba. Mas alla de que transfieras datos, la otra al estar en RX esta recibiendo el SSID, señal, canal y otros datos sin hacer mucho esfuerzo..


----------



## seulises (Mar 5, 2010)

EXCELENTE, me gusta la idea, es sencillo y económico, tendría entonces que colocas las pc con cada placa a una distancia prudente, podría hacer pruebas inicialmente para tener un patrón inicial. crees entonces colocar la antena en una base así como en el diagrama a fin de que abajo de él se pueda tener un patrón en radianes puede ser e ir variando o girando dicha antena, entonces creo que es aquí donde entra el soft que medirá la magnitud de la señal. algo así?


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 5, 2010)

Exactamente.....  voy a buscar en mis herramientas de auditoria de red cual tiene buena informacion que haga a la transmision/recepcion... yo creo que cumple el objetivo sin andar construyendo nada de hard..  si quieres alguna antena.. yo hice una quadcubica muy divertida dentro de un envase de Bulk CD

Tambien puedes usar un router o access point como transmisor y del otro lado la pc o dos router en modo bridge/repetidor. El mismo soft que traen dentro tienen mediciones de señal...

Anda mirando:
http://ubnt.com/airview
http://ubnt.com/downloads/airview/demo/index.html
http://wi-spy.net/support/downloads

Descarga este:
http://www.stumbler.net/download.php?site=1&filename=NetStumblerInstaller_0_4_0.exe 

Y prueba recibir a ver si los datos que son bastantes te sirven..


----------



## seulises (Mar 5, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> Anda mirando:
> http://ubnt.com/airview
> http://ubnt.com/downloads/airview/demo/index.html
> http://wi-spy.net/support/downloads
> ...



con el hardw de ubiquiti sería un tiro al piso y que ya lo habia visto, pero creo que para usar el software hace falta ese hardware cierto? veré el wispy y el stumbler, pero aún tengo una duda que quisiera me aclararas, ah por cierto me hablaste de una antena, la tienes por allí?


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 5, 2010)

El hardware es la placa wifi! o router o Access point. 

La antena que hice fue una mezcla de esto:

http://www.sorgonet.com/trashing/antenacd/

La antena y conector igual y en lugar del cd use una placa de circuito impreso. como esto:
http://lh5.ggpht.com/jesus80211b/R9sQknZX_gI/AAAAAAAAAiI/7FbycwiqGAg/s800/33.jpg

Anda bien, no lo tengo medido como lo que quieres hacer, pero se nota la ganancia y la directividad.. contra la antena simple que viene con la placa.

Prueba el stumbler tiene mucha info y es gratuito.


----------



## seulises (Mar 6, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> Tambien puedes usar un router o access point como transmisor y del otro lado la pc o dos router en modo bridge/repetidor. El mismo soft que traen dentro tienen mediciones de señal...



quería preguntarte con respecto a esto como sería la configuración de ese módulo de pruebas? porque aun no he probado los software que me enviaste y no sé que patrones mide, pero me gustaría saber más o menos cómo sería la configuración de dicho módulo ya que hablas de: "access point como transmisor y del otro lado la pc o dos router en modo bridge/repetidor." esa ultima parte de dos router no sé si quisiste decir que la red completa sea como transmisor un router en modo bridge y en recepción un router en modo repetidor, bueno la verdad no te entendí allí


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 6, 2010)

Claro lo puedes hacer de pc a pc ó de pc a router/access point ó de access point/ access point. En todos los casos es un enlace punto a punto donde tenes valores de potencia en antena, rx, db, noise, etc.. todo esto en 11 canales distintos.

Quizas la ventaja que al menos un punto sea una pc es por el soft que tengas de ese lado que grafique o guarde valores en una base de datos. Sino seria levantar los datos en forma manual y volcarlos a planilla..


----------

